# Bouncing out of saddle in canter.



## Equus_girl

I had a really hard time with the canter and kept bouncing around too. I was learning in a western saddle and was desperately clinging to the horn while holding the reins with my other hand. Thankfully my mare is really calm. I started riding bareback and got the trot down real well. Then I put a leather strap around my mare's neck, held the reins in one hand and the strap in the other. I had her go up a slight incline (made me lean back already) and asked her to canter. She did and it was fine!! I kept practicing and it kept getting easier and easier. I felt I could grip her better bareback and feel the lead changes better. I fell off a couple time as I was learning, but was fine. I still find it easier bareback than in the saddle - my legs can hang free and I can really move with her. However, if you do do this bareback, make sure you know the sitting trot well bareback as the trot to canter and canter to trot transitions can be tricky. Really hold that strap!! Good luck!


----------



## bsms

I spent two years trying without success to sit the trot, then learned in one ride. No, that isn't a canter, but on my horse the wave is about the same height, just choppier at the trot...if that makes sense.

Anyways, I lengthened my stirrups long enough that I had to home them - put them between the ball of the foot and the heel - to keep from losing them. I put my feet slightly forward, and then trotted. And suddenly it worked. I was so deep in the saddle that the trot motion didn't toss me as high, and with long loose legs, my legs absorbed some of the bounce.

I did that for about 2 months, and then shortened my stirrups a hole so I can keep my heels down a bit - but now the motion feels natural. If in doubt, I roll a little to my pockets and check that my back is straight - NOT leaning forward.

If need be, go ahead and grab the horn with one hand and concentrate on loose legs, relaxed back. Use the horn to shove your butt deeper into the saddle.

Hope that helps, but I'm a real beginner myself...so good luck!


----------



## GarlicBread

I used to sit the canter horribly, but my instructor told me to pretend to "polish" the saddle with my seat and it worked. xD just move your pelvis along with the movement (polishing the saddle), sit up straight, and make sure you arent clinging with your legs. I still have a problem with that :'). Hope this helps!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## JamieLeighx

Thanks everyone  I found that canter is alot easier without stirrups. Im not brave enough to do it without stirrups intinsionly LOL i will definately work on that later!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## marybonus

I have the same problem... And my mare breask into a really fast canter because I bounce, probably really bothering her. We then get caught in a vicious circle which is hard to break. The faster she goes, the more I bounce. I have to work on controlling her speed, plus trying to sit. I find it easier to canter without stirrups. Cantering in circles has helped, since she cannot go that fast. We have really improved now, though and I can sit for longer and longer periods, however, I am far from getting it right... I think it's practice, practice, practice...


----------



## trailhorserider

Your probably bracing in the stirrups and that is shooting your back-end out of the saddle. I used to brace a lot, and sometimes still do, but if I catch myself doing it and don't brace, then I ride the canter a lot better.


----------



## lovesmyhawse

You should do some work without stirrups, let your legs hang freely with your toes pointed towards the ground. Work at a walk, then trot, and when you get that down pat, move up to a canter. That should help your seat improve. 
If you are bouncing it is probably because your legs are becoming stiff.... maybe because you are trying to keep them in the correct position. Instead of concentrating on your leg position just lightly rest the ball of your foot in the stirrups and let your leg relax completely. Let gravity do the work of lengthening your calf muscles and bringing your heel down.


----------



## lovesmyhawse

Specifically, it helps to do work on lengthening and shortening your horses stride at all three gaits, and do lots of transition work, all without stirrups. In no time your butt will be sticking to that saddle like glue! :O)


----------



## marybonus

Thank you for your advice! I will start practising the lenghtening and shortening! I'll keep you posted!


----------



## JamieLeighx

I have got the hang of trot without stirrups but don't want to try it in canter ,im afraid of falling off :S Im going to get a lunge lesson soon so hopefully that will help! The polish the seat thing really worked for my sister but I didnt get the chance to try it. I envy all those riders who are super-glued to the saddle 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ArabianAllie

scoop! pretend your hips are a big tortilla chip and you are going in for salsa! bad example but really...


----------



## DrumRunner

I wear my stirrups long. I can't have them where they are "supposed" to be because it just feels weird and I don't like it. Whenever I have tried to ride with my stirrups where they need to be I bounce around everywhere..Soo. I just wear them longer than other people do and it just works for me.


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand

Lol arabianallie!!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## VanillaBean

start by cantering in 2-point, do this for a lap around the arana, then SLOWLY lower yourself into the saddle. The 2-point shold be where you are slightly stitting in the saddle and can feel the motion.

This really worked fro me
good luck

VB


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters

I agree with trying to lengthen your stirrups but riding without them will help great amounts towards finding your rhythm. I find that the majority of my students with their own horses come to me riding with their stirrups too short. That leaves them trying to balance in their feet & legs instead of in their body. Pay attention to where your legs fall when you are riding, are shoulder, hip & heel in line with each other? Try standing on the ground like you were sitting on your horse, try putting your legs ahead of your body (you will fall on your butt) then try putting your legs behind your body (you will fall on your nose) Try finding your exact center of gravity this way on the ground and then try to find it on your horse. 

Have you ever seen the toys called weebles they used to make for small kids? They looked like a little egg shaped guy that you could smack around and it couldn't fall over. The reason they can't fall over is because they have a ball that rolls around inside creating counterbalance. Think of yourself having a ball inside from belly to seat bones. Sit in a chair or on your horse and practice moving your ball without moving your seat. Over exagerate at first rolling your stomach forward/backward, up/down, side to side. You will look & feel silly  Eventually it will become very small virtually unnoticeable movement and you will be able to flow with any gait of any horse. Those that kind find this kind of movement are the riders who you will hear referred to as "can stick like a tick" 

Hope this helps! Good luck!


----------



## JamieLeighx

I went out a hack today . To cut it short I made myself look like a tool -__- The girl i was with suggested we canter and lets say it didnt go well. I lost my stirrups before i even got to canter and I made a fool of myself bouncing all over the place! what a nice first impression i made! I dont think longer stirrups worked...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Northern

You lost your stirrups because you tightened up/raised your legs. 

Much good advice given here, yet I suggest that you be careful not to become a true "saddle-polisher", as some riders have become. You don't want to literally swipe your "nethers" back to front with each stride!

You must know that the human body must adjust, over a good deal of time, to a secure riding position. The ligaments & all actually change, so please don't get frustrated when there's no instant fix! Just knowing this will help you to relax, & relaxation will help your seat!

One thing that really helps is to remember to "go with" the horse: when you brace up against the movement, all is lost (including stirrups! ) Good luck!


----------



## I love ASBs

JamieLeighx said:


> When I canter I bounce in the saddle . My are the right length and I try to go with the movement but It just doesn't happen lol wiether its because my bum is very well ... lets say ''well padded'' LOL or because Im not doing it right I don't know. Im going to get a private soon , my instructors arthritis is bad atm so its being held back.
> 
> So imagin one of your students and im cantering round bouncing out of the saddle every stride , what would you be shouting?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


You should shout heels down, sit back, and get your butt in the saddle


----------

